# Gesshin Uraku 240 white #2 gyuto



## richinva (Sep 21, 2013)

Just pondering this, can anyone enlighten me? No pic on Jon's site, nor dimensions. How is the kuroichi finish, geometry, type of ferrule, etc......... 

Thanks.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 21, 2013)

i dont think these have been see by many on here... just those who have stopped by the store in the last week. I'd love to get pictures and measurements of a bunch of things done, but i've got other stuff to handle right now. Sorry. I'll work on this soon.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 29, 2013)

here's a picture of the set on instagram:


----------



## joetbn (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks good, do you have saya's for them?


----------



## Slypig5000 (Sep 29, 2013)

Damn, those look good.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 29, 2013)

i'm not sure i have sayas that fit right now... we are ordering some more sayas, and i will test again soon.


----------



## catdr (Oct 10, 2013)

Ae theSayas made specifically for the knife?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 11, 2013)

No... But I'm working on that this weekend


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 11, 2013)

Jon, what are the knives under the glass directly bellow the Urakus?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gesshin-ginga/ashi-home-set.html


----------

